# Looking for a new brush cutter. Stihl, Husky, Echo, Honda, or ?



## motoguy

Title sums it up. I've got a few acres at the new place that I'm looking to trim up. Not so much weedy, as brushy. Vines, saplings, brairs, etc. More "wood" cutting, than "leaf" cutting. Looking for a solid brush trimmer. Dad has a Stihl that always worked well, so that's where I went to look. It seems the FS 250 gets universal love and praise, so of course it's been discontinued. I'm finding mixed results on the 4Mix models (four stroke, but premixed fuel) which have replaced it. If anyone knows where I can still snag a NEW FS250 w/ bicycle grip, let me know.

So...I'm looking at other offerings a well. Echo seems to be popular among the commercial guys. I read that Husky is quality, though I don't know anyone who has had one. I've seen a few posts here that the Hondas are good, too.

Suggestions on a durable, powerful, light (ish) weight alternative to the Stihl FS 250?

I want something that can handle a saw-blade and cut up to 2" sapling. That's why I'm looking at a heavier unit with a bike handle, vs loop style handle and plastic line. Larger than that, and I'll use the chainsaw. Brush cutting is my primary purchase consideration, with weed-eating as a secondary function.


----------



## funky sawman

In not much of a fan with the newer Husqvarna and Stihl trimmers. Stihls new M-tronic clearing saws are a different story. Have you looked into the Mauryama brand trimmers, they are a well made product in japan. I am always looking for older Shindaiwa trimmers like the t270, a very nice model that they no longer make. I think shindaiwa still makes a unit comparable to the FS250. Good luck


----------



## motoguy

New units are obviously easier to find, but I'd be open to used unit suggestions as well. There will come a point where I'll just need to have one, whether new or used.


----------



## CR888

A traditional FS250 sounds like it would serve you well. Bike handle grips are essential for clearing work over long periods. A harness as well, but most important is correct rated protective gear. When running blades and stuff at 10k rpm blindness is a miliesecond away. Sometimes the rocks can shoot up faster than you will blink. Great tools so long as you respect them and uderstand how to use them. Faceshield earmuff hardhat combo with safety glasses underneath works pretty well, leather gloves, and study pants/chaps sometimes dust mask too.


----------



## motoguy

I have experience, 25+ years ago, of running my dad's brush saw to clear several acres. I used a Husq saw with harness and bicycle handle. While I was a bit short for the harness to work ideally (I had to "lift" the saw a lot), it was definitely MUCH better than simply holding the saw. The bike handles are also much easier to use when using the saw to cut through wood, or when the saw would take a wild swing from some sort of blade entanglement.

In the years since, I've spent thousands of dollars in laser surgery on my eyes. As such, I'm VERY protective of my eyes. That certainly won't be an issue.


----------



## matersammich

I just bought 2 Husky 345FR's. I am very pleased with the power and productivity so far. Cuts 1-2" stuff like it's not even there. It will cut up to 6' with a little effort. I caught one of my guys cutting an 8" tree last week, that is a little much but it did it.
Beats using a chainsaw on the smaller stuff when it is thick. Time will tell if they hold up. I gave a shade over $1700 for the pair. It was hard for me to buy an "off" brand, but the comparable sized Stihl was about $300 higher each.


----------



## ANewSawyer

matersammich said:


> I just bought 2 Husky 345FR's. I am very pleased with the power and productivity so far. Cuts 1-2" stuff like it's not even there. It will cut up to 6' with a little effort. I caught one of my guys cutting an 8" tree last week, that is a little much but it did it.
> Beats using a chainsaw on the smaller stuff when it is thick. Time will tell if they hold up. I gave a shade over $1700 for the pair. It was hard for me to buy an "off" brand, but the comparable sized Stihl was about $300 higher each.



The 345fr is the model I am looking at but I haven't been able to find out what guards it comes with. Would you mind telling me what guards your 345FRs came with?


----------



## matersammich

Thats where the value comes in for me. It come with a medium to smallish plastic guard for the string head and tri blade, and a small metal one for the saw blade.
It also come with the second best harness system. BTW the string head, tri blade and saw blade and attaching hardware come with it. Time will tell on the longevity but they seem to be very well made. Be advised it is heavier and has a larger shaft than the stihl 130/240 do. I wouldn't want to use it all day on light stuff. It will use the same blades as the stihl which helps me keep inventory down.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Ok, the fact that is a ready to go package is very appealing. I might sub a 300mm Airecut for the tri point brush knife, though. Other than that, I can't see much worth changing over stock. I have a couple of acres that I want to tame, so heavy duty is wanted. No plans for commercial, just personal use.

A local Stihl dealer told me that the FS240 doesn't come with the blade kit. Big turn off! Besides, I am concered that 37 cc engine wouldn't do all that I wanted.


----------



## matersammich

I haven't tried the airecut blade yet not sure how the guys would handle it. They are very destructive with the tools. I do wish I could get one of these;
http://www.husqvarna.com/au/accessories/trimmers-and-brushcutter-accessories/shredder-blade-kit/ 
I've seen nothing but good about them but not available in the states?????


----------



## ANewSawyer

Shredder blades, an other good reason to get a 345fr. The only shredder blades I know of are being sold on Ebay but the guys here wonder about the quality. Supposedly the ones on ebay are made by Oregon. Don't know that I could prove that though. If I get a 345, I may order some and do a review. Btw, This seller has several different sizes of arbor holes.

http://stores.ebay.com/SLEequipment...es&submit=Search&LH_TitleDesc=1&_sid=81216361

I, too, have wondered why shredder blades aren't available in the US. But I son't have an answer for you.


----------



## fordf150

Check into maruyama if you have a dealer close by. Nicely built units.


----------



## catbuster

Get an FS240 and be happy. Don't overthink it. If you want to save a few bucks on initial purchase price and fuel over the long run for a tiny drop off in power, get a 130. 

A Husky 336FR would be my second choice. A 345 is way overkill for that job.


----------



## ChiefJack

In my line of work in Ecological Restoration, we also use Stihl 250's and the 240 R's. We do a lot of brush cutting of 0.5 - 2 inch diameter shrubs and trees. I was also looking at some other options, I like the power of the weight to power ratio of the 240 and 250 but was thinking about getting some of the 360's. But we like to keep it uniform at my company with the same parts, and same tools. So going to a 360 might cause a headache in the spare parts kits. With the lack of research I have done, I did not check to see if the parts are the same or different (pricing, size, etc.). I also wonder if it might be "over kill" and if I should just stick with the 240R.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Look into Redmax's BCZ400sw. It is a strato version of the fs250 in my mind. A full 40 cc's.

http://www.redmax.com/products/brushcutters/bcz400sw/


----------



## jdvsn83

Here in Argentina the unbeatable trimmer is the Echo SRM-4605. Maybe a 90% of professionals choose Echo trimmers here...


----------



## skipster

Nah,go BIG
I use the FS 560,love it.


----------



## alderman

Look for a used Shindaiwa C350 Or B45. Or even an older C35. 
I've found them used for as little as $125 and they are well built commercial machines. Plenty capable of handling the kind of work you describe. 
I've cut lots of brush and saplings with mine over the years.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

The one I use is a Jonsered and it's 50cc, has ok power, bigger would be better. Has a blade with chainsaw teeth.


----------



## jdvsn83

alderman said:


> Look for a used Shindaiwa C350 Or B45. Or even an older C35.
> I've found them used for as little as $125 and they are well built commercial machines. Plenty capable of handling the kind of work you describe.
> I've cut lots of brush and saplings with mine over the years.
> 
> View attachment 488924



B45 are excellent!


----------



## PASS_AUF

I've got a Stihl FS450, a 550, and the Husky 555FX. The husky gets my vote, it balances so much better in the harness than the Stihl's and can be used for much longer periods without fatigue. For taller people like myself the Husky Balance XT harness is the most ergonomical. The higher end Stihl harnesses are comfortable, but not made for people over 6 feet tall.


----------



## PASS_AUF

skipster said:


> Nah,go BIG
> I use the FS 560,love it.
> View attachment 488540




Is that a 250mm blade Skipster?


----------



## skipster

No,a 200mm. The 560 came with the 200mm tungsten carbide blade. I was sceptical at first, having used the normal steel blades and constantly sharpening them (Australian conditions are really hard on chains and blades)
but after 30 hours use,the tungsten blade is still good. I will keep using it until it dulls,then buy another.
I have used a Husky 555fx,and agree,its pretty comfortable, and nicer to use, i do like the harness(and im a midget) But its a lot lighter than the 560,and has nowhere near the power.


----------



## PASS_AUF

Well hell, I'm gonna have to try and track down some of those carbide blades! You guys down under get all the fun stuff from Stihl... here I am ordering shredder blades from overseas like they're some kind of illicit contraband. I've not gotten to run a FS560, clearing saws are not common in my part of the states. I will say my FS550 seems to have some more power through the mid range whereas the 555FX is kind of a dog. On the top end I'd give the 555 the edge over my 550. I like the weight of the Husky a lot, I've got a bad vertebrae in my back, that 3 pound weight savings along with the better balance makes a big difference for me. Safe cutting Skipster! 




skipster said:


> No,a 200mm. The 560 came with the 200mm tungsten carbide blade. I was sceptical at first, having used the normal steel blades and constantly sharpening them (Australian conditions are really hard on chains and blades)
> but after 30 hours use,the tungsten blade is still good. I will keep using it until it dulls,then buy another.
> I have used a Husky 555fx,and agree,its pretty comfortable, and nicer to use, i do like the harness(and im a midget) But its a lot lighter than the 560,and has nowhere near the power.


----------



## Conquistador3

PASS_AUF said:


> Well hell, I'm gonna have to try and track down some of those carbide blades! You guys down under get all the fun stuff from Stihl... here I am ordering shredder blades from overseas like they're some kind of illicit contraband. I've not gotten to run a FS560, clearing saws are not common in my part of the states. I will say my FS550 seems to have some more power through the mid range whereas the 555FX is kind of a dog. On the top end I'd give the 555 the edge over my 550. I like the weight of the Husky a lot, I've got a bad vertebrae in my back, that 3 pound weight savings along with the better balance makes a big difference for me. Safe cutting Skipster!



Tsumura, the chainsaw bar manufacturer, makes/markets carbide saws: 







There various sizes available: you can tell them apart by color. 
These are all the rage here: Tsumura has pretty much cornered the market because these babies are expensive but they are also the best around.


----------



## skipster

oohhh i want one! i really really do!
its got that whole ninja mojo thing going for it,plus a little bit of Predator vs Alien vibe.
And its blue.....
gotta get one.


----------



## kirko

Stihl fs 480 !!


----------



## palealien

Trying to decide between the Husky 336FR and the Honda HHT35-SUKAT, about which I know nothing and have seen even less. I retired my old 225 after years of home and semi-pro use and would hate to give up on the orange, it has a few things I like better, but otherwise it's a dead heat. Except the Honda is a 4 stroke, and about $200 less. That might be a no-brainer, but I have hesitations. Any advice with someone who may have used either appreciated. It will be used on a few acres of steep, rocky and thick terrain, b0oth home and occasionally commercially.


----------



## ANewSawyer

If you plan on doing the maintance yourself, I would skip the four stroke. It has a bunch more moving parts and until somebody tells me different, I assume any straight gas design will run out of oil if not kept level. I see that the Honda says it can be used or stored in any position. Hmm, wonder how they do that? Dolmar uses a pressurized crankcase. Stihl went with oil+gas mix. *I am biased, I like my two stroke for their dead simplicity*. Dead engine? Depending on what killed it, new piston, ring and cylinder. There are like 30 something moving parts in a Stihl FS130 powerhead alone. That is without the flywheel or starter mech. Good luck with the desicion!

I see that the Honda has a flex shaft. I prefer solid shaft but I have no concrete reason for that.


----------



## palealien

Yeah, I agree on the 2 v 4 issue, suppose I am essentially asking to be convinced on the Husky. The 225R ran nearly flawlessly for 19 years. The 336 is the logical step up, now that I know my needs better than then. Plus, I am doing more commercial work, and I would never be confident with a new mfr. Plus (I have not checked) but I believe they share the same cutting gearbox, which I just changed last season- that settles the price difference. Appreciate the thoughts.

Oh, what killed it? The fuel tank/crankcase began leaking, externally at first (I managed to repair it and later found a NOS case.) When I had it installed it would run 30 seconds or so before overheating and stopping. I was told it was an internal leak - the main bearings would not seal correctly- and it overheated and caused a vapor lock. Was told "not cost effective" to repair. I remain skeptical, but there are only 2 shops in town, I don't trust myself and could really use the extra power anyway. Ran a chart, the 336 weighs less than 2 lbs more than the 225, but puts out more than half a hp.

Again, thanks, I will probably buy this week. We have a year-round fire season in CA now, so, you know.


----------



## ANewSawyer

It is your money, buy what fits your needs best. I won't tell you that this unit or that unit is best. I do like that the 336FR should come with everything in the box, all the blades, guards and a harness.

I bet you could repair that leak, do not let a shop trash the 225R. It may be simple enough to fix yourself, with the help of the experts mechanics here, of which I am not one.

I have a KM130R and I do like the torque. But I paid less than half price for a very good condition used one. I plan on a 2-stroke dedicated brush cutter because I don't want to maintain a fourer.


----------



## xxl

I to like the solid drive better than flex on trimmers and brush cutters more power is transfred


----------



## palealien

I agree = more torque to the cutter, but doesn't a flex act like a shock absorber against sudden blade stop? Just guessing. 

I was gonna part out the 225, but you right; whatever is causing the problem is bugging me; I just don't have the time and $ to mess with it right now. Course, I don't have the $ for a 336 right now either, but if I don't do some jobs I promised I won't ever anyway.


----------



## newforest

Hello, I purchased an FS 560 yesterday. Tomorrow I am going to ask the dealer to take it back, not sure how that will go.

The machine I now own, not the model itself, doesn't seem put together correctly. I think the shaft isn't seated correctly. At idle it shakes (including the whole shaft) like a rabbit that just heard a coyote howl. But idling should create a little vibration. As you load up the RPMs on a saw, that should smooth out. Instead this machine just starts shaking worse on the big cuts. The shaft, the head, the motor just shakes violently. The sealed-unit head is hot to the touch after 15 minutes of use. All the bolts I can find are extremely tight. I have only run the first quart of fuel through it. The shaking is on simple cuts of 4-5" pine that a 55cc clearing saw should handle easily with a brand new factory sharp blade.

Any thoughts appreciated.

A usual problem with purchasing Clearing Saws in the USA is that dealers have never seen one. They know they exist, but that is all.

So this dealer suggests that I'm just not used to how the saw runs and it will work out fine. His Stihl rep can take a look and consult with the factory, but I need to get to work a long ways from home and meet payroll and I just want a new saw, or my $1400 back. 

I believe the 560 is a good design, it is in the 4th model year now. I look forward to running a good one quite a bit.


I am a little jealous of the picture of one above, specifically of the harness. My machine came with the "Universal" harness - this doesn't include a chest buckle which helps distribute the weight quite a bit. Stihl makes a "Forestry" harness and why they wouldn't pack that in with their heaviest Forestry saw makes no sense. This saw is probably also their 2nd most expensive item in their whole line of hand-held equipment - so they really should get details like that right.


----------



## kirko

Find ya self a quality Stihl FS 480 , I buy em second hand and usually pay about $500Au,, Definitely the best all round brushcutter from stihl IMAO , less you wanna strap on 10kg of fs 550 destruction but that's another story.


----------

